# Hydraulic Lifter Advice Needed!!!



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

90 Nissan Stanza XE (KA24e)

I have the rockers off my car due to cam replacement. I took each rocker off the shaft to examine them. As I was looking over the rockers something raised my curiosity. On some of them when I push in on the lifter it goes in a little and then when I let go it comes back out to its original position. Does anyone know if there is a spring or rubber bushing in there that would cause that. I thought only only oil pressure pushes them out. On others when I try to push in on the lifter it does not move. Could debris be clogging these, or should I not be able to push in on them? I'm trying to figure out which of them is good and which are bad. Thanks in advance for any advice as to which are good and those that are bad!


----------

